
Best book for x86 assembly (linux) - no_one
Hi,
I want to learn the x86 assembly language. I was wondering as to which book would be the best one for that. Is 'Programming from the Ground Up' by Jonathan Bartlett worth using as a starting point? I use Linux Mint and want to learn assembly through linux. I only know a bit of C but its gotten into me lately that i would like to first learn assembly. Please feel free to comment if you think my thought-process is wrong. Thanks in advance.
======
18005551212
Programming from the ground up is free, recommended by Joel Spolsky, is
grounded in GNU Linux and covers 32 but not 64 bit ASM.

[http://ftp.igh.cnrs.fr/pub/nongnu/pgubook/ProgrammingGroundU...](http://ftp.igh.cnrs.fr/pub/nongnu/pgubook/ProgrammingGroundUp-1-0-booksize.pdf)

~~~
no_one
thanks

------
timtadh
I learned x86 from "Programming from the Ground Up." It was pretty good but
doesn't cover 64bit extensions. I would recommend it. Even if it doesn't cover
everything what it does cover it covers well.

~~~
no_one
Thanks

------
vparikh
I would recommend "Assembly Language Step By Step, for Linux!" by Jeff
Duntemann -- covers 32 bit only, but is an excellent introduction to assembly
language on the Linux platform. I learned assembly language on X86 when he had
the DOS edition of that book in the early 90s. You can get the info here:
<http://www.duntemann.com/assembly.html>

~~~
no_one
Thank You. I'll start with Bartlett and then continue with Duntemann insha-
allah.

------
jfaucett
I liked "Professional Assembly Language" by Wrox, its concise and has good
explanations. Knowing assembly does let c pointer wierdness make sense, and it
will definately make you realize c is a very "High Level Language", just
saying hello world in x86 is a biotch :)

~~~
no_one
Thanks and i know :)

------
rsaarelm
Randall Hyde's The Art of Assembly Language is available online for free:
[http://www.plantation-
productions.com/Webster/www.artofasm.c...](http://www.plantation-
productions.com/Webster/www.artofasm.com/Linux/index.html)

~~~
no_one
Thank you. But i dont want to learn assembly through HLA, i'd like to really
go at the core of the stuff and then perhaps if it is worth it( and i'm not at
all qualified to answer this) HLA.

